# Acer Aspire 8530 Misslungenes BIOS Flash



## CryxDX2 (22. August 2009)

Morgen leute, ich habe jetzt denke ich mal richtig mist gebaut.
Ich habe mein Acer Aspire 8530 auf Windows 7 umgestellt.
Dann funktionnierte meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr.
Ich habe eine Hybridlösung drin. Windows erkennt zwar beide Karten (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200onboard und die ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4750 offboard) aber kann nur die Onboard starten.
Auch verschiedene Treiber haben nicht geholfen. Dann bin ich auf der Acer Website im Downloadbereich ein BIOS Update gefunden, was ich runter geladen habe und dann installierte. Mitten während des Flash ist das gerät aus gegangen und die Power LEDs blinkten. Ich habe das Laptop ausgeschaltet aber die LEDs blinkten weiter. Dann nahm ich Akku und Netzstecker ab und es war aus. dann steckte ich das Ladegerät wieder an und die Lampen blinkten. ich drückte auf den Powerknopf und die Lüftung DVD laufwerk und das sensortastenfeld sowie die Festplatten gingen an.
Mehr passierte nicht. ich wartete aber es passierte nichts weiter.
Dann habe ich es wieder aus gemacht. nach weiteren versuchen habe ich dann beschlossen die Bios Batterie auszubauen. Das machte ich, hat aber nicht geklappt. Nun habe ich stundenlang nach gegoogelt und ein forum gefunden wo auch dieses Problem auftauchte, fand aber keine wirkliche lösung. Der letzte eintrag war vom April und es stand auch nicht da wie es ausgegangen war. Nun suche ich hier hilfe. Währe auch schön wenn einer von den Reds was wissen würde oder mir helfen könnte da eine möglichst kostengünstige oder einfache Lösung zu finden.
Ich muß dazu anmerken das das BIOS von der Acer Website ist und dort auch zum Download angeboten wurde. Ich hatte zum Zeitpunkt eine Windows7 64bit RC version und sonst war es nackig, also nichts weiter drauf. Das BIOS ist von dem anbieter Phönix. (auf deren Website war auch nichts zu finden.)

Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## midnight (22. August 2009)

ICh glaube da ist der Acer-Support die erste Anlaufstelle. War das vielleicht ein Beta-Bios? Weil dann bist DU dran. Ich würde Acer kontaktieren und denen den Fall erklären, dann sollten sie dir auf Garantie einen neuen schicken.

so far


----------



## CryxDX2 (22. August 2009)

Dis is ja grade dis, es ist keine Beta. es war ein ganz normales Bios. Es ist ja über den support von acer auf deren Treiberseite für das Modell zur verfügung gestellt worden.


----------



## midnight (23. August 2009)

Na wenns keine Beta is, dann sofort zum Support. Die werden das regeln müssen.

so far


----------



## CryxDX2 (23. August 2009)

danke für den tip, aber die haben samstag und sonntag zu, aber ich habe schon über das Hilfeformular eine anfrage gestellt. Aber so gesehen, wer trägt den da die schuld? Acer weil die ein fehlerhaftes BIOS ins netz stellen oder der Benutzer, der das runtergeladen hat?


----------



## midnight (23. August 2009)

Naja du hast das BIOS-Update gemacht, weil bei dir etwas nicht funktionierte. Das ist völlig legitim. Da es kein Beta-Bios war und du (denk ich doch) der Anleitung gefolgt bist, trifft dich da keine Schuld. Das sollten die übernehmen.

so far


----------

